

New cloud phone service for startups and small businesses - PeteFox
http://blog.ivrbuddy.com/ivr-buddy-is-here/

======
cpursley
Interesting. I've been looking for such a solution. Just signed up.

------
tsudot
Really awesome work on the call flow designer.

~~~
PeteFox
Yes, that works very well! :)

------
markwakeford
Is this using Plivo ?

~~~
PeteFox
Yes, it's based on Plivo :)

~~~
markwakeford
Very cool!

